# Übergang Bachlauf ->Teich



## Iedfreak (14. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin...

hab da mal wieder ein Problem
Bin am Grübeln wie ich den Übergang vom Bachlauf in den Teich realisiere... Hab kein Plan wie ich am schlausten über die Kapilarsperre komme... Kapillarspresse und 1. Flachzone wird mit Quarzkies gefüllt...:beten


----------



## Harald (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übergang Bachlauf ->Teich*

Eigentlich ist das überhaupt kein Problem.... Du musst den Wasserspiegel im Bachlauf nur über den im Teich halten. Die Folie aus dem Bachlauf kannst Du dann einfach über die Teichfolie legen. 
Am Besten legst Du den Bachlauf randtechnisch daher etwas höher an. Wenn Du den Bachlauf auch bepflanzen willst, solltest Du darauf achten, dass er ausreichend Tiefe hat (mindestens. 50 cm), da ansonsten die Wurzeln den Bachlauf schnell verstopfen.


----------



## Iedfreak (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übergang Bachlauf ->Teich*



Harald schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das überhaupt kein Problem.... Du musst den Wasserspiegel im Bachlauf nur über den im Teich halten. Die Folie aus dem Bachlauf kannst Du dann einfach über die Teichfolie legen.
> Am Besten legst Du den Bachlauf randtechnisch daher etwas höher an. Wenn Du den Bachlauf auch bepflanzen willst, solltest Du darauf achten, dass er ausreichend Tiefe hat (mindestens. 50 cm), da ansonsten die Wurzeln den Bachlauf schnell verstopfen.



Also gehe ich mit dem Bachlaufrand (Natursteine) einfach über die Kapillarsperre rüber und klebe die Folie an die schräge der ersten Stufe.. Was für ein Gefälle benötige ich mindestens???


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übergang Bachlauf ->Teich*

Hallo ledfreak,

Gefälle brauchst Du fast keins. Du kannst es auch anlegen, wie einen "See" mit Überlauf.

Wenn es aber richtig Plätschern soll ist ein Gelälle immer gut. 

Genau, die Folie einfach über die Kapilarsperre. Kleben kannst Du mußt Du aber nicht. (Kapilarwirkung beachten) 

Ich klebe nicht, wo es nicht notwendig ist. Das hat den Vorteil, das mann mal die Folie anheben kann, wenn man es bracht (Wenn mann z.B. mal umgestallten will.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übergang Bachlauf ->Teich*

das ist unser BAchlauf.... muss noch ,,feinbearbeitet" werden... die Stauden am Rand müssen wachsen....   aber er tuts      Wir haben den Zulauf zum Teich angeklebt.....


----------



## Harald (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übergang Bachlauf ->Teich*

Ich habe an meinem Teich einen kleinen "Wasserfall", die Folie habe ich zum Teich nur überlappen lassen, verklebt habe ich nichts.
Bei einem Bachlauf oder Wasserfall muss man allerdings, wie ich festgestellt habe, eines beachten. Sie sind der Lieblingsplatz meiner Fadenalgen. Ich denke, dass es damit zusammenhängt, dass dort das Wasser am wärmsten wird und der Sauerstoffgehalt hoch ist.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Übergang Bachlauf ->Teich*

Hallo Harald,

ist bei mir auch so. Ich nenne meine Minniteiche Fadenalgenfilter. Das hat irgendwie den Vorteil, das im Teich keine Fadenalgen sind. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## b4b44be7 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Übergang Bachlauf ->Teich*

@Lucy
Hast Du zwischen die Folie und den Steinen / Kieseln irgendetwas dazwischengelegt ?
Ufermatten oder ähnliches ?
LG Gaby:?


----------

